# FS: camaro part out 96 with 99 front clip



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

if anyone has one im parting one out let me know wut u need


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

camaro partout

camaro part out

add are up


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top taking offers need it out asap


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Please post prices as per the rules.

(free bump).


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

effox said:


> Please post prices as per the rules.
> 
> (free bump).


iu have links to prices


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You need to post prices as per the rules, not link to them. Please update this ad or it'll be removed.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

effox said:


> You need to post prices as per the rules, not link to them. Please update this ad or it'll be removed.


fine i will since ur such a cry baby lt1 engine complete with harness asking 1050 obo starter and alternater included both doors 150 obo front clip 400 firm v6 rear end 75 obo posi rearend disc set up 373 gears 550 obo complete interior seals too asking 800 obo or take just the seats and door skins for 700 front suspension 100 bucks firm rims 150 obo also have stering coloum and other stuff email pm or or call 604 556 6237 i need this gone asap to finish the malibu off will take trades tooo!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Learn the read and follow the rules and we won't have to talk. Thanks for updating the ad as requested.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

and u wonder why people are leaving this site u guys are to childish with rules


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top rearend 350 bucks firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top engine 700 this weekend


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top rearend 300


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump too top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need this all gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 500 firm for interior rearend sold engine 700 with wiring harness and comp


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

interior sold rearend sold


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

600 takes lt1 engine heads alone are worth that


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

550 for lt1 firm front clip 200


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump it all needs to go offers


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

clip gone lt1 500 bucks firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------

